# Schwinn Bow Pedals



## Boris (May 18, 2015)

Could use an original set like this with straight shafts, good threads and spin freely for my '61 Corvette. Surface rust only, please.


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2015)

Do you take Pay Pal ??


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2015)

Dave,You do realize if the axles are bent just put them on bent crank arms and it will equal out.


----------



## Boris (May 18, 2015)

vincev said:


> Do you take Pay Pal ??




If it ain't nailed down, I'll take anything!


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2015)

I will give you $10 for the pair.


----------



## Duck (May 18, 2015)

I've got 6 or seven pairs w/ the screw blocks ranging from riders to real nice ones.


----------



## Boris (May 18, 2015)

Ahhhhh, but the question remains, would you be willing to sell me a pair of them? I sent you a PM.


----------



## Duck (May 18, 2015)

Dave; I pretty much don't sell any of my stash, but rather, I usually prefer to trade- See if someone steps up to help you out first, if not, maybe we can do a little horse trading, if you've anything I can use or can't live without. Are both the shafts in yours bad? I may be able to scare something up, non- gratis, but I'd have to dig in the barn, to know for sure...


----------



## luckyfind (May 18, 2015)

could these would these work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (May 18, 2015)

Duck said:


> Dave; I pretty much don't sell any of my stash, but rather, I usually prefer to trade- See if someone steps up to help you out first, if not, maybe we can do a little horse trading, if you've anything I can use or can't live without. Are both the shafts in yours bad? I may be able to scare something up, non- gratis, but I'd have to dig in the barn, to know for sure...




Troy-
The shafts on these are fine, I just need another set. I don't really have much in the way of trading fodder anymore, but I just sent a PM to luckyfind, and hopefully that will work out. In the meantime, thanks for your offer.


----------



## Duck (May 18, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Troy-
> The shafts on these are fine, I just need another set. I don't really have much in the way of trading fodder anymore, but I just sent a PM to luckyfind, and hopefully that will work out. In the meantime, thanks for your offer.



You bet-


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2015)

Better specify what size shafts, there are lots of nice sets out there that are 9/16.


----------



## Boris (May 18, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Better specify what size shafts, there are lots of nice sets out there that are 9/16.




Thanks for the tip! I measured to the best of my ability and came up with a diameter of 7/16. If I'm off, I can say for certain that it's not 9/16".


----------



## Duck (May 18, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Thanks for the tip! I measured to the best of my ability and came up with a diameter of 7/16. If I'm off, I can say for certain that it's not 9/16".



They're (8/16") = 1/2", Copernicus ...


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2015)

Duck said:


> They're (8/16") = 1/2", Copernicus ...




I beg to differ. They're 32/64" = 1/2"


----------



## vincev (May 19, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I beg to differ. They're 32/64" = 1/2"




quit confusing the Portland Pinhead.We all know they are 120/240


----------



## vincev (May 19, 2015)

I measured to the best of my ability 

thats scary.


----------



## Boris (May 19, 2015)

Found! Thanks luckyfind!


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Found! Thanks luckyfind!




Nice set. I should have tried to get those from luckyfind before you noticed.


----------

